# Problème récurrent de partitionnement avec Boot Camp (Macbook Pro)



## lashnekamil (25 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Cela fait maintenant plusieurs fois que j'essaie de partitionner le disque principal de mon macbook pro pour y faire tourner Windows 10.
J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment je peux arriver a mes fins avec Boot Camp et pourquoi ca ne fonctionne pas pour moi ?

Une erreur récurrente revient à chaque fois lors du partitionnement :


> Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné
> Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque.
> Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur



Les commandes :
`diskutil`
`diskutil cs list`

Me renvoient :
`No CoreStorage logical volume groups found`

Voici le résultat de la commande `diskutil list` :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            153.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Je ne sais pas comment faire de copier/coller pour vous donner le résultat de la commande `diskutil list` en mode récupération.

Merci pour vos réponses,
bonne journée


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2020)

Bonjour *lashnekamil*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


la commande vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et de ses *4* volumes

Poste le retour complet => il révélera peut-être une erreur dans l'*apfs*.


----------



## lashnekamil (29 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *lashnekamil*
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

voici le retour : 

```
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2020)

Aucune erreur n'est signalée dans l'*apfs*. Alors on va tenter de la débusquer en simulant un repartionnement expérimental.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *200 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *50 Go* en format *FAT-32*

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## lashnekamil (29 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Aucune erreur n'est signalée dans l'*apfs*. Alors on va tenter de la débusquer en simulant un repartionnement expérimental.
> 
> - passe la commande (copier-coller) :​
> 
> ...



J'ai rentré `diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b`

J'obtient :

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 50 685 575 168 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 200 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 158 006 538 240 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 685 575 168 to 200 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 12371216 sectors in 1546402 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=4096 spc=8 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=48904960 drv=0x80 bsec=12374272 bspf=1511 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2020)

Donc ça a marché. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => qui va montrer la nouvelle partition.


----------



## lashnekamil (2 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Donc ça a marché. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...



Salut, désolé du temps entre mes réponses j'ai des soucis avec ma connexion..

Alors cette fois-ci `diskutil list` me renvoie : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         200.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.7 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +200.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            149.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2020)

Comme tu le vois > aucun problème pour créer ici une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *50,7 Go*.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* (et à sa partition primaire) > réaffiche la configuration des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## lashnekamil (4 Mars 2020)

D'accord merci et quelle sera la marche à suivre pour arriver à mes fins et réussir a créer une partition sous windows à l'aide de bootcamp? 

Voici le retour :

```
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 50 685 575 168 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 200 000 000 000 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            149.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2020)

L'espace de la partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée a été récupéré sans problème au *Conteneur apfs*.

- conclusion : l'Assistant BootCamp n'a pas de bonne raison de refuser un partitionnement. Tu n'as qu'à le relancer et voir si ça fonctionne cette fois.​


----------



## lashnekamil (15 Mars 2020)

Salut,

Je n'ai toujours pas réussi à partitionner mon disque..
J'ai retelechargé une version de Windows 10 mais rien n'y fait, toujours cette erreur de partitionnement.

Après l'erreur la commande `diskutil list` me renvoie :

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            149.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +16.5 MB    disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            16.5 MB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +23.6 MB    disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            23.6 MB    disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_EN-GB... +5.4 GB     disk4
```

Merci pour ton aide, j'espère trouver une solution


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2020)

Expérimentalement => on avait bien réussi à repartitionner le *Conteneur apfs* pour créer un volume *BOOTCAMP* > puis à supprimer ce volume et à récupérer son espace au *Conteneur*.

- tu veux dire que l'Assistant BootCamp refuse de faire la même chose ? - quelle taille de volume *BOOTCAMP* demandes-tu ?​


----------



## lashnekamil (15 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Expérimentalement => on avait bien réussi à repartitionner le *Conteneur apfs* pour créer un volume *BOOTCAMP* > puis à supprimer ce volume et à récupérer son espace au *Conteneur*.
> 
> - tu veux dire que l'Assistant BootCamp refuse de faire la même chose ? - quelle taille de volume *BOOTCAMP* demandes-tu ?​



Oui effectivement je parle de l'assistant bootcamp, je ne connais que cette méthode pour installer directement l'image .iso sur la partition BOOTCAMP.

Mais ça ne marche pas et ça m'affiche une erreur dans l'étape dite de "partionnement" sur l'assistant bootcamp.
Le message d'erreur indiqué est : 





> Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows.


Je demande une taille de 70 Go.

Peut être connais-tu une méthode manuelle pour arriver à mes fins et faire tourner windows sur ce macbook ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2020)

Mais l'erreur de copie de fichiers de Windows => n'a pas de rapport avec un problème d'échec de repartitionnement.


----------



## lashnekamil (15 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mais l'erreur de copie de fichiers de Windows => n'a pas de rapport avec un problème d'échec de repartitionnement.


Oui je n'ai plus d'erreur de partitionnement comme c'était le cas au début du post.

Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à aller au bout de la démarche et je ne comprend pas pourquoi..


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2020)

D'accord -->

- en ce qui concerne la finalisation de l'installation de Windows : il faut que tu attendes une visite de *Locke* dans ce fil. Car c'est lui le connaisseur en la matière (pas moi - qui n'utilise pas Windows).​


----------



## lashnekamil (18 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord -->
> 
> - en ce qui concerne la finalisation de l'installation de Windows : il faut que tu attendes une visite de *Locke* dans ce fil. Car c'est lui le connaisseur en la matière (pas moi - qui n'utilise pas Windows).​


Très bien merci, j'attend sa venue


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2020)

lashnekamil a dit:


> Très bien merci, j'attend sa venue


Tu veux faire une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp ainsi que de /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## lashnekamil (7 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu veux faire une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp ainsi que de /A propos de ce Mac ?



Bonjour et désolé du temps de réponse,

Voici les captures,

*Assistant Bootcamp :*







j'utilise une image windows 10 x64 avec localisée en : `/Users/NomPrenom/Documents/Virtual Machines.localized/Win10_1909_EnglishInternational_x64.iso`





juste avant ce message d'erreur un pop up s'ouvre me demandant mon empreinte pour autoriser l'écriture, le processus s'arrête à ce stade à chaque fois. 


*A propos de ce Mac :




*

Dans l'attente de réponses, merci.


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

@lashnekamil
Ton MBP ne pose aucun problème, Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas de support USB quelconque, donc tout est téléchargé dans un espace virtuel qui sera effacé en fin d'installation complète de Windows. Même si la taille de 43 Go me paraît trop juste, ton écran d'erreur me rappelle ce problème que je cite ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/

Donc, tu vas exécuter à la lettre la modification du fichier .iso, mais je te conseillerais d'utiliser la version française... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement la version en 64 bits. Tu relanceras Assistant Boot Camp et j'ai le sentiment qu'avec le fichier .iso *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso-split.iso* modifié que ça ira nettement mieux. A voir...


----------



## GUMBAL (8 Mai 2020)

Hello, en cherchant via windows, je suis tombé sur plusieurs de vos réponses (*Locke *et* macomaniac*), et c'est à chaque fois super bien expliqué  : )

J'ai également, comme beaucoup de personne, ce problème d'installation de windows 10 via bootcamp sur MacOs Catalina 10.15.4.

J'ai fait un diskutil list


```
MacBook-Pro-de-MACBOOKPRODDT:~ CHRISTOPHER$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  126.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5
```

Puis un diskutil verifyVolume, le résultat obtenu, pas mal d'erreur (j'ai enlevé au moins 100 lignes pour que je puisse poster mon message ici car limité à 1000 caractères), mais je ne sais pas à quoi cela peut correspondre

```
MacBook-Pro-de-MACBOOKPRODDT:~ CHRISTOPHER$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x277 + 1)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x2bf + 9)
,,,,,,,

error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30398 + 6)
,,,,,,
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x304b1 + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x304f0 + 11)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30504 + 7)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30513 + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x305d3 + 7)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x305e4 + 7)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30603 + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3060a + 10)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x306ba + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30724 + 9)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3077d + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30789 + 7)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30847 + 9)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30852 + 7)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30933 + 10)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3094d + 7)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30978 + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3097f + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x309af + 9)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x309db + 8)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30a54 + 7)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30c33 + 9)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x30c7e + 8)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x93d48 + 44)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x93d75 + 8)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x93d7e + 19)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x93d92 + 41)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0xac191 + 10)

error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0xad887 + 8)

error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0xad96c + 6)
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```

Merci pour votre aide : )


----------



## lashnekamil (9 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @lashnekamil
> Ton MBP ne pose aucun problème, Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas de support USB quelconque, donc tout est téléchargé dans un espace virtuel qui sera effacé en fin d'installation complète de Windows. Même si la taille de 43 Go me paraît trop juste, ton écran d'erreur me rappelle ce problème que je cite ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/
> 
> Donc, tu vas exécuter à la lettre la modification du fichier .iso, mais je te conseillerais d'utiliser la version française... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement la version en 64 bits. Tu relanceras Assistant Boot Camp et j'ai le sentiment qu'avec le fichier .iso *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso-split.iso* modifié que ça ira nettement mieux. A voir...



Salut, 

UPDATE : ça a bel et bien fonctionné !

Je te remercie pour ton intervention qui a été parfaitement claire

Bonne continuation


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *GUMBAL*

Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *200 Go* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* en *FAT-32* d'environ *50 Go* > affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. En cas de blocage > on saura où et pourquoi.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *GUMBAL*
> 
> Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...



Merci pour votre aide ! Même si j'ai l'impression qu'à chaque fois, on vous fait dire les mêmes réponses, dans mon cas j'aurais voulu éviter de vous embêter, donc j'avais essayer les commandes à l'avance, mais pas de bol, fallait que chez moi ça bug  

Voilà:


```
MacBook-Pro-de-MACBOOKPRODDT:~ CHRISTOPHER$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 50 790 436 864 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 200 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 153 008 209 920 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 200 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  132.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Cette mention d'erreur -->

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


signifie que l'*apfs* s'est installé avec une erreur interne qui échappe à la vérification et à la réparation. Cette erreur d'installation verrouille en taille le *Conteneur apfs*.

la seule solution consiste à cloner le *Conteneur apfs* sur un DDE USB > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer l'*apfs* interne > cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau *Conteneur* interne.

=> je ne sais pas si tu disposes d'un DDE USB pour cette opération ?


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Non, j'ai des DDE mais déjà utilisés (ntfs avec des fichies stockés).  Je suppose que le DDE doit être formaté ?

Je vais aller en chercher un lundi au magasin (vu qu'en Belgique ça ré ouvre à nouveau dès lundi).


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Oui : il faut pouvoir créer un *Conteneur apfs* d'accueil sur le DDE > d'une taille d'environ *170 Go* (pour avoir de la marge).

- or une partition *apfs* exportant un *Conteneur* ne peut être créée que sur un disque dont la table de partition (qui décrit les partitions) est une *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able). Pas une *MBR* (= *FDisk_partition_scheme*). Je suppose que tes DDE > ouvre le format *NTFS* des volumes > ont une table de partition *MBR* ?​


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Je suppose, mais histoire de faire cette opération dans un environement clean, je préfère aller chercher un nouveau DDE (pour éviter de perdre tous mes fichiers), il me servira tout de même plus tard.  : )


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Tu pourrais t'en servir pour avoir un clone démarrable (à mettre à jour régulièrement) de ton *Conteneur apfs*.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette mention d'erreur -->
> 
> ```
> Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
> ...



Je suppose que cette manipulation ne gêne en rien mon installation ? (logiciels, documents etc? (j'ai un backup des documents au cas où quand même).


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Tu utiliseras la démo (gratuite un mois) de Carbon Copy Cloner. Il te fera un clone impeccable sur le DDE (sans cloner l'erreur de l'*apfs* - bien sûr) > et le clonage à rebours dans le nouveau *Conteneur* interne devrait faire pareil.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Voilà, j'ai été au carrefour, j'ai un nouveau DDE WD de 1To, je suis prêt


----------



## Locke (9 Mai 2020)

GUMBAL a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai été au carrefour, j'ai un nouveau DDE WD de 1To, je suis prêt


Hé ben, c'est du rapide.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Et oui, c'était plus rapide que prévu : )

J'ai donc installé CCC, j'ai juste à cliquer sur clôner où des settings supplémentaires sont à vérifier ?

J'ai soit "copier certains fichiers" ou "tout cloner"

(Cela peut paraitre basique comme question, mais je suis un ancien utilisateur windows, j'ai un mac depuis 5 ans, mais je ne m'étais jamais arrêté sur tout ce qui était clonage, partition mac, etc).

Merci à vous encore une fois


----------



## Locke (9 Mai 2020)

GUMBAL a dit:


> J'ai soit "copier certains fichiers" ou "tout cloner"


Tu attends le retour de macomaniac même si je sais quoi te répondre. Sinon, ton nouveau disque dur est bien celui de 1 To ayant pour nom ELEMENTS ? Si oui, comme il est neuf, est-ce que tu l'as formaté avec Utilitaire de disque en sélectionnant le format APFS et impérativement avec Table de partition GUID ? Si c'est OK, tu patientes.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

C'est bien ELEMENTS et effectivement je l'ai formaté comme cité dans ton message : )


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Me revoici.

- le DDE branché > passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques obtenu => que je voie la condfiguration du DDE.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Voici:


```
MacBook-Pro-de-MACBOOKPRODDT:~ CHRISTOPHER$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  133.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         1000.0 GB  disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk4
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              897.0 KB   disk4s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Le DDE est bien configuré. Tu peux passer la commande cosmétique :

```
diskutil rename disk4s1 Clone
```


qui renomme le volume *Sans titre* => *Clone*

Cela fait > comme tu n'as pas lancé le clonage : ayant défini dans CCC une tâche telle que : source = *Macintosh HD* > destination = *Clone* > safetynet = *Désactivé* => presse le bouton : "*Cloner*".

- le logiciel va cloner *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone* > créer un volume *Clone - Données* pour y copier *Macintosh HD - Données* > créer en fin les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur* de destination.​
Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Voilà c'est terminé !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le retour => qu'on voie le résultat.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Voilà:


```
MacBook-Pro-de-MACBOOKPRODDT:~ CHRISTOPHER$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  133.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         1000.0 GB  disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk4
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         130.6 GB   disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   11.0 GB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 80.1 MB    disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                535.5 MB   disk4s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Ça m'a l'air bien.

- prêt pour l'opération : démarrage sur le clone > suppression / recréation de l'*apfs* interne > clonage à rebours ?​


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Houlà, j'ai peur de faire une connerie,


J'aurais besoin d'une petite aide sur la manipulation pour faire ce que tu viens de m'expliquer


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Bien sûr.

- redémarre > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis *Clone* > démarre dessus.​
*Attention !* le fonctionnement va être terriblement lent suite à une combinaison de 3 facteurs : disque rotatif du DDE x format *apfs* x connexion USB. Abstraction faite de la lenteur > est-ce que tu retrouves une session conforme à celle que tu viens de quitter ?


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Oui tout à fait, cela a démarré correctement sur Clone et j'ai ma session identique que celle présente sur le ssd interne.

(je m'en doutais un peu pour la lenteur usb/disque).


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le tableau.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

```
[Restauré 9 mai 2020 à 18:08:08]
Last login: Sat May  9 18:06:36 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-MACBOOKPRODDT:~ CHRISTOPHER$ diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  133.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk1
```


pour forcer le démontage des volumes du *Conteneur*

Poste le retour.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-MACBOOKPRODDT:~ CHRISTOPHER$ diskutil umountDisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande efface le disque interne > remet une table *GPT* > un format *apfs* > un volume *Macintosh HD* > ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-MACBOOKPRODDT:~ CHRISTOPHER$ diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as APFS with name Macintosh HD
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            32.8 KB    disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Parfait. Alors hop ! clonage à rebours -->

- lance CCC (qui s'est cloné dans les Applications de *Clone*) > et définis une nouvelle tâche inverse où : source = *Clone* > destination = *Macintosh HD* > safetynet = *Désactivé* => presse le bouton *Cloner*.​​- CCC va cloner *Clone* => *Macintosh HD* > créer un *Macintosh HD - Données* => pour y cloner *Clone - Données* > créer les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur* de destination.​
Quand c'est fini > redémarre avec "*alt*" > choisis *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus. Confirme si tu récupère encore une session interne conforme.


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Voilà, la session a bien démarré sur Macintosh HD après le clônage:


```
MacBook-Pro-de-MACBOOKPRODDT:~ CHRISTOPHER$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  130.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.9 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                532.4 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1000.0 GB  disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         133.3 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   11.0 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.9 MB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                535.5 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s5

MacBook-Pro-de-MACBOOKPRODDT:~ CHRISTOPHER$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Est-ce que tu estimes ton problème réglé ?


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Je suis entrain de lancer l'utilitaire Bootcamp pour voir si cela se lance correctement,

En tout cas, j'ai essayé la commande : diskutil VerifyVolume, et je n'ai plus aucune erreur, donc je croise les doigts et je reviens ici pour vous donner le résultat : )

Encore un grand merci pour toute cette aide très bien expliquée !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## GUMBAL (9 Mai 2020)

Bon bha voilà, installation windows 10 terminée sans aucun soucis !

Encore un grand merci pour cette aide super rapide et efficace : )


----------



## GUMBAL (22 Septembre 2020)

Hello, à nouveau moi : )

je souhaite pouvoir supprimer ma partition de 70go (qui était dédiée à bootcamp / windows) et pouvoir agrandir l'autre partition (où se trouve mac os). En effet, j'ai shadow gaming avec un windows installé, donc la partition windows ne m'est plus utile pour le moment, je pensais pouvoir m'en sortir seul en regardant sur google, mais je suis pas sûr à 100% de la méthode que je risque d'utiliser sans faire de connerie.

Je suis actuellement comme cela sur mon macbook:

Quelqu'un à une idée ? merci pour votre aide


```
MACBOOKPRODDT:~ CHRISTOPHER$ diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         180.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                70.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +180.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  133.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.9 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                532.4 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s5
```


----------



## Locke (22 Septembre 2020)

GUMBAL a dit:


> je souhaite pouvoir supprimer ma partition de 70go (qui était dédiée à bootcamp / windows) et pouvoir agrandir l'autre partition (où se trouve mac os). En effet, j'ai shadow gaming avec un windows installé, donc la partition windows ne m'est plus utile pour le moment, je pensais pouvoir m'en sortir seul en regardant sur google, mais je suis pas sûr à 100% de la méthode que je risque d'utiliser sans faire de connerie.


La solution officielle est pourtant très simple, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et si, je dis si, tu n'as pas tenté de faire des manipulations de suppression avec Utilitaire de disque, Assistant Boot Camp affichera une option ayant pour nom *Restaurer*. Un clic dessus et la suppression de la partition Windows sera effectué dans les règles en restituant l'espace occupé à la version de macOS en cours.


----------

